# What's This Growing around My Pond?



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

This stuff just started popping up around the banks of my pond. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Looks like some kinda liverwort, then again it kinda looks like algae. What does it feel like when you touch it (mushy/stiff)?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I do believe thats liverwort! I've got it randomly popping up in some of my plant tanks


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Liverwort was what came to mind for me too but i'm no plant expert so i wanted to get some more opinions. I haven't touched it, it looks pretty delicate and i don't want to damage it. Gotta love those random plants that pop up!


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree - probably some kind of liverwort.

...Yea, I love it when random things pop up - liverworts and mushrooms are some of my favorites. A highly branched slime mold on the glass is also pretty cool.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Might also be fern gametophytes. Maybe more likely than a liverwort.

Jay


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

So how do i tell? Just wait 'till they get bigger?


Edit: 500 Posts, WooHoo!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm not plant expert, but I'd guess you'd need to stick it under a microscope to see it's structure to see exactly what it is. Or find a liverworts expert, but since liverworts are very basic plants, I'm going to guess that it's going to be hard to find someone who specialized in that particular group of liverworts.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Ron,

I don't know any good diagnostic characters to distinguish between ferns and liverworts during this early stage in the gametophyte generation. Though surely some exist. I think the most sure fire way to tell will be just to watch and wait. If the thalloid structures continue to develop and expand it is likely a liverwort of some sort. However, if you begin to see dark colored root like structures and small leaves developing from the thalloid structures you likely have a fern.

Are there any ferns already present in the viv?

Jay


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

There was a maidenhair fern on the other side of the tank but i think it had too much light because it died. The mystery plant does seem to be spreading out around the bank of the pond. I'll keep an eye on it and report any significant changes. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure these are liverworts myself. I've had this before in a viv. I've been wrong before though.


----------

